# Corrugated metal



## Beau81 (Jun 27, 2008)

What do you guys think of Corrugated metal for the interior walls of my garage?
Not sure about the glare that it would give off though...


----------



## Grape Ape (Jun 29, 2008)

Probably not the best option, it would hold up well to any hits but it would be difficult to mount anything to if you decided to hang stuff on the walls, first due to the ridges and second due to it being metal. In regular stud wall construction with plywood or drywall you can screw stuff to the walls with wood screws. With corrugated metal you will have to use sheetmetal screws and then they only will be holding in the thin metal not deep into a pieces of wood.


----------

